# Winter Wonderland in Dallas



## geocorn (Feb 4, 2011)

I know for some of you, this is not much snow, but for Dallas, this is what one inch looks like. At least that is what they said we would get. 


This is on top of the ice that has been here since Tuesday. We were closed Tuesday and Wednesday. We were able to get in yesterday, but my shippers were not. We are a touch behind.


BTW, it is still snowing!









This is not my house, but my neighbor accross the street. I did not want to venture down the ice sidewalk.


----------



## AlFulchino (Feb 4, 2011)

a pretty sight, hope the electricity stays on, i heard it was all being used for the super bowl  and some electricity might be needed from of all places...Mexico!


----------



## robie (Feb 4, 2011)

I used to live in Dallas and loved it. However, I have never seen a city get more ice than Dallas.

I went to work one icy morn; I drove from Dallas to Plano to work. The parking lot at work was somewhat slanted; when I got out of the car and closed the door, my car slide down the hill until it hit a curb.

Bad ice, bad ice!!!


----------



## geocorn (Feb 4, 2011)

Here is what 1 inch looks like in Dallas. This is my table in the back yard.


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 4, 2011)

I for one am ready for our "La Nina" Winter to come back anytime now. 

Warm and dry, warm and dry, warm and dry........


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 4, 2011)

Looks like you have more than an inch for sure on top of your patio things!



geocorn said:


> Here is what 1 inch looks like in Dallas.  This is my table in the back yard.


----------



## Scott B (Feb 4, 2011)

Mike - Everything is Bigger in Texas. Even an Inch!!!


----------



## robie (Feb 4, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> Looks like you have more than an inch for sure on top of your patio things!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, that's what I was thinking. Maybe you got a lot of settling next to your house after some wind, but still, you are looking at at least 3 inches on the lawn furniture that is in the distance.

That's more snow than we in Colorado Springs have gotten at one time this winter. Many folks think we get more snow than we really do.


----------



## Bartman (Feb 4, 2011)

The airport reported 5 inches at 7:30 am. We've gotten a couple more by now. George was reiterating what the forecasters told us last night on the 10:00 news - one inch or so, it will taper off by noon, nothing to worry about.

Almost 2:00 now and it is still snowing! If I didn't have a head cold bothering me all week, I probably would have finished off a few more bottles of the "good stuff" over the last few cold nights.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 4, 2011)

Scott B said:


> Mike - Everything is Bigger in Texas. Even an Inch!!!




ROFLMA...
Its good to see you guys got a dusting also!


----------



## grapeman (Feb 4, 2011)

We get some of those 1 inch snows also. Two or three of those and you have a foot of snow...........


It could be worse George, you could live in the norhteast this year.


----------



## robie (Feb 4, 2011)

BartReeder said:


> The airport reported 5 inches at 7:30 am. We've gotten a couple more by now. George was reiterating what the forecasters told us last night on the 10:00 news - one inch or so, it will taper off by noon, nothing to worry about.
> 
> Almost 2:00 now and it is still snowing! If I didn't have a head cold bothering me all week, I probably would have finished off a few more bottles of the "good stuff" over the last few cold nights.



Is the snow supposed to be out of there by Superbowl time? Good thing Jerry J. put a roof on that stadium.

I know here in Colorado Springs, a snow like that will be melted by 10AM the next morning, because we are a little closer to the sun and we get a lot of it. We got a about an inch last night, but today, even in the shade, it's pretty much gone.


----------



## robie (Feb 4, 2011)

appleman said:


> We get some of those 1 inch snows also. Two or three of those and you have a foot of snow...........
> 
> 
> It could be worse George, you could live in the norhteast this year.



I really feel for you northeasterners this year. You guys are getting hammered! I hope all that snow melts slowly before Spring; otherwise you will need to trade your snowmobiles for boats. 

Here in Colorado, on the western slope, when we get -15 to -20 degree F weather, we loose a lot of grape vines. December a year ago, it got down to -17 and it stayed there long enough that some low-lying vineyards had to be replanted. That's got to hurt!

I hear there are varieties that can handle -40 F, but apparently that was not what got damaged.

I really feel for those growers.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 4, 2011)

Well you guys always say its bigger in Texas so thats a Texan inch! That was a 12" ruler. I could easily loose a yard stick in any area of my yard right now and in some areas I could loose 2 on to of each other and they are saying that on Thursday we have a 70% chance of another 2' or more!!!!! we are also supposed to get a Texan inch tomorrow and something on Tuesday.


----------



## Bartman (Feb 4, 2011)

Richard,
Jerry's World had its own problems today with sheets of icing falling off and injuring 6 Super Bowl visitors or workers (not clear which one from news reports). You have no idea how big that dome is until you're up close to it - it is more massive than you can imagine. It just dwarfs the Texas Rangers Ballpark a couple blocks away. It's so tall that the Statue of Liberty would stand inside it easily. 

When asked about whether he had said any prayers that the weather would cooperate during Super Bowl week, Troy Aikman joked that they should ask Roger Staubach that question (Staubach made the "Hail Mary" pass famous), because he had always heard in Dallas that Staubach had a direct line to the man upstairs.


----------



## farmer (Feb 5, 2011)

We have had 60" of snow so farthis winter with6 weeks togo and been colder then normal , but any body over 50 will tell you it is a real winter just like it should be. You got to love it andwouldn't want to be any where else.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 5, 2011)

Yeah but you guys are used to it up there. Is that 60" over a few weeks or a few months?


----------



## grapeman (Feb 5, 2011)

We have gotten 6 inches of snow in the last 2 hours. Now we are having thundersnow............... We are supposed to get 4-6 inches overnight with it getting heavier late. I hate to see it if the snow picks up!


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 6, 2011)

Rich, that sounds like the heavy wet stuff. I hope not as it's a pain to clean up and also very destructive.


----------



## robie (Feb 7, 2011)

BartReeder said:


> Richard,
> Jerry's World had its own problems today with sheets of icing falling off and injuring 6 Super Bowl visitors or workers (not clear which one from news reports). You have no idea how big that dome is until you're up close to it - it is more massive than you can imagine. It just dwarfs the Texas Rangers Ballpark a couple blocks away. It's so tall that the Statue of Liberty would stand inside it easily.



On the news I saw some of that snow/ice slide off the dome. I figure that one section I saw come off was larger in area than a city block. That had to hurt! But it looked so "innocent" just sliding over the edge. That's because the scale of what it looks like on TV .vs. its reality is huge.

My daughter lives in the Dallas area. The last two times we went to visit her, we had intended on going by the stadium on our way home; just never did. At a Superbowl party yesterday, a guy was commenting on how you have to actually see it in person to appreciate how enormous it is. I believe that!

I used to live in Dallas and was a season ticket holder at Texas Stadium. I forget exactly how many Texas Stadiums you can put inside the new stadium, but it was several.


----------



## whino-wino (Feb 7, 2011)

Perhaps you should consider getting one of these:


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cCh59r-1RyQ&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cCh59r-1RyQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------

